# Solved: Laptop turns off when unplug, battery 100%



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a gateway m-6851. I bought this battery 2 months ago. This just started happening today. My laptop is running fine, I unplug it to move it. I assumed it went to battery power, but nope. It turned off. This happens 100% of the time. I've tried reseating the battery twice. Windows 7 reads it at 100% with no problems. any ideas?

I don't know that much about hardware, but is there maybe some setting thats messed up. Such as a setting that tells windows to switch to battery, or try to switch to battery, because windows reads the battery just fine.


----------



## TekTime (Sep 22, 2009)

Check your power settings to see what Windows is set to do, when the AC power is unplugged.
I can't imagine a setting that would turn your computer off entirely, but perhaps your display/hard disk..etc, are shutting off when the laptop is unplugged? (I sorta doubt that could be the problem, since the computer never wakes up)

If not that, it could be a battery issue. How long does your battery last usually?


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

I forgot to add a sympton, it does not turn on without the power plugged in. This is a new battery, I got it last month, usually lasts bout 80 mins. When the computer is turned on it tells me th battery is fully charged.


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

well, its fixed, i have no idea what happened or what fixed it. There are only 2 things i did differently, i played a high graphics game...and I made sure the wall plug was really in there, when i exited the game windows showed by battery at 40%......now that I typed this, I can make one more guess....My battery was dead, and somehow there was a setting that got fixed so instead of windows or my laptop thinking it was charged and not charging it, it realized it needed to be charged, im marking this as solved for now


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Did you let the battery charge for at least 12 hours before you tried using it? New batteries usually need a charging time before using.
Vicks


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

yep, as I said earlier it was working great form a whole month, also I tried my backup battery which was fully charged, that didnt work either


----------

